# Transporting Bow in case?



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

I have seen a sign in an archery shop that said, "All Bows Must Be Cased" State Law. I read in the "02" Mich. hunting guide, pge. 9 under "Transporting" At all times, rifles, shotguns, muzzleloading and other firearms and bows and arrows carried in or on any type of motor vehicle must be unloaded in both barrel and magazine, and either enclosed in a case or carried in the trunk. Anyone Know of a state Law? TIA


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

As for a bow, it must me in a case or unstrung or in the trunk of the vehicle. That is the state law.

You were right, fixed the word trunk.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

I believe Boehr typed "truck'' when he meant "trunk".


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

gman12, I believe that the sign you are refering to is NOT what applies to transport IN a vehicle, I have seen the same warning at different gun and bow shops in the past, If I am not mistaken, it is Illegal to CARRY in your hand, an uncased bow or gun on a public street, or into a public building. The sign you mention, Being IN an archery shop has nothing to do with your vehicle.

I know in my area, if I had my bow in hand, uncased, I would definatly get stopped...


----------



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

I thought "open carry" is legal in Mich. Just kidding!!!!!!! Thanks for the reply's.


----------

